
Check your chances of having a Robot Boss anytime soon - aurora-
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/will-a-robot-be-your-boss
======
jedwhite
This is actually a great way to bring attention to a very near future problem.
People always seem to act like issues like this won't affect them anytime
soon, so they need not do anything about it. AI is taking jobs every day, and
we have very little to no net to help those that will soon be not needed in
the labor force.

